# FSH BLOOD RESULTS



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

DEAR PETER,

Sorry to be a pain in the bum but can you answer my question?

I have had latest FSH/LH result back. They are 8.9(FSH) and 2.8(LH). These were taken on day 4 of cycle.

My FSH level on the last 3 tests have been rising: 
9., 10., 12.1.
I have started taking Agnus Castus, so do not know if this has helped.

My dr has not been very cooperative and you have suggested I look into a different clinic, which we are at present. Sorry waffled on there a bit.

- Do you think it is worth doing another cycle using my own eggs or not to bother. 

- Is the fsh drop just a fluke or could it mean good news. 

- Are both these levels suitable.


Thank you so much for your time. You are a 
to us on this site.
Love
Gwyn


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Sorry but not sure if you missed this question as it has moved down the page.

Many thanks
Love
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Gwyn said:


> DEAR PETER,
> 
> Sorry to be a pain in the bum but can you answer my question?
> 
> ...


----------

